# Bruno Petkovic



## pablog1585 (28 Maggio 2016)

Talentissimo che sta trascinando il Trapani in A... a prima vista vista la stazza e la tecnica sembra un ibra in erba...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Maggio 2016)

Dicono sia già della Juve


----------



## wfiesso (28 Maggio 2016)

da tener d'occhio sicuramente


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

l'ibra della serie b secondo me è più galabinov, è più punta..lui è un po più fantasista, ma non è un giocatore fine a se stesso, ha classe e tecnica ma la utilizza con intelligenza, fa sempre la cosa giusta


----------



## kolao95 (28 Maggio 2016)

Col Bari ha fatto un gol davvero bellissimo, per la stazza che ha possiede una tecnica e una rapidità d'esecuzione piuttosto impressionante, è sicuramente da seguire.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Maggio 2016)

anche oggi gran bella partita contro lo spezia, assist per il gol di coronado


----------

